# unbound-control &  SSL handshake failed



## zgasparian (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, 
unbound-control not accepting any option, returning, SSL handshake failed error. as below:


```
#  unbound-control -c /usr/local/etc/unbound/unbound.conf restart
error: SSL handshake failed

#  unbound-control -c /usr/local/etc/unbound/unbound.conf stats
error: SSL handshake failed
```

any help ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

Did you enable DNSCRYPT? And if you did, did you configure it?


----------



## zgasparian (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi. have the issue fixed.
had the unbound-control-setup run again with the name of unbound.

Thanks


----------

